
Show HN: Embed Google Photos Anywhere - amitagarwal
https://ctrlq.org/google/photos/
======
amitagarwal
Tutorial:
[https://twitter.com/labnol/status/790986429723664384](https://twitter.com/labnol/status/790986429723664384)

